# Fire Pit!!! Updated with Progress Photos



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 12, 2015)

So we just bought our first house and the first project I wanted to do was build a nice fire pit area. I have access to a lot of Granite Cobblestone layed in the streets of Atlanta back in the late 1800's so I thought that would be a cool material to build it out of not to mention a good conversation piece. Here is where I am at so far. The pit is 3-1/2 feet inside dimension. Hope to finish it up by the end of this weekend. Will post more pictures as I go.

Added some progress pictures from this weekend. All I have left to do is finish adding the River Rock around the pit and pressure wash everything then it will be time to light the first fire!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks great,I used a walkmaker mold for my setting area






and for my walkway


----------



## PurplePinewoodDragon (Feb 12, 2015)

Sweet set up. It looks great and I love the look and history  of the cobblestone. I am a big fan of cobblestone, always have been.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 12, 2015)

i may have some grey blocks like the ones in the other pics where u can make the middle round. in Winston.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice pits!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 12, 2015)

That should turn out awesome!  Good looking stones to work with.


----------



## 280bst (Feb 14, 2015)

That's the start of a lot of Tall tales and well spun yarns Looks Great


----------



## Northwestretriever (Feb 14, 2015)

Congratulations on the new house!!! Looking good so far!!!  

Look forward to more pics.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 17, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## 7 point (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks good I m trying to get a piece of 36'' storm water pipe for my pit.


----------



## BlackEagle (Feb 18, 2015)

Be sure to glue them with silicone! You'll be glad you did. It doesnt take much but it will keep them from moving. Ive built a couple hundred fire pits from free standing block/rock when I was in the landscaping business and the adhesive is a must! Looks good!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 18, 2015)

7 point said:


> Looks good I m trying to get a piece of 36'' storm water pipe for my pit.



Are you wanting RCP?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 18, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


> Be sure to glue them with silicone! You'll be glad you did. It doesnt take much but it will keep them from moving. Ive built a couple hundred fire pits from free standing block/rock when I was in the landscaping business and the adhesive is a must! Looks good!



I used a Fire Place repair mortar caulk to bond all of the blocks together. I wanted something that would stand up to the heat.


----------



## 7 point (Feb 20, 2015)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Are you wanting RCP?



Yes


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 20, 2015)

7 point said:


> Yes



Be careful as that will have the possibility of exploding when it gets to hot.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 21, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## 7 point (Feb 21, 2015)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Be careful as that will have the possibility of exploding when it gets to hot.



Thanks for the advise I know we had one years ago at a old camp we had it lasted for years but that is certainly some thing to watch for.


----------



## godevilducker (Feb 22, 2015)

Looking at building one myself. What type of adhesive yall talking bout using? Only use it with no mortar or add it to the mortar?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 10, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

The adhesive I think he is talking about is fireplace caulk. You can get it at big box stores. Should work good. I wouldn't mind having some of those stones myself. Looks good


----------

